# Cobras



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Cobras are not only my favourite snake but my favourite herp (except the spitting ones







they can stay atleast 20 ft away from me). I just think they look so amazing and theres something else i can't explain...I wouldn't want to own one though but i know people do. I have only ever seen them in zoos and it reared up everytime someone walked by and people would tease it as it struck the glass







. Its part of the reason i wouldn't ever keep one. Does anyone else love cobras for no reason? Are there any 'mock' cobras that pretend to be cobras but are harmless? That would be perfect for me if they aren't easily stressed.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

One guy on the site has a baby King Cobra.
That's the only one I know of, and I can't remember his name.
I wouldn't doubt if CrocKeeper's kept them before too.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> One guy on the site has a baby King Cobra.
> That's the only one I know of, and I can't remember his name.
> I wouldn't doubt if CrocKeeper's kept them before too.


i wouldn't be suprised if crockeeper kept puff the magic dragon







I just looked at the baby cobra thread, amazing. But a bit like poking a lion in the eye. King cobras are special imo in the herp world, they are just different to anything else. I don't really have a favourite cobra though...i don't know them all.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I've kept them before. Very intelligent snakes but if you buy them just for the hooding you'd be disappointed. Most get so used to seeing people they loose the fear of them and stop displaying. That said here's a pic of one of mine while still young and curious.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The elapids are all very special snakes...I think that aside from the inundation we recieve about their "danger" as children, it is the alert, inquisitive nature of these animals that make people fall in love with them.

"kept"....LOL I have a very diverse colelction of elapids. Bawb...I loved that pic of the Pak.....is that a 3'neodesha or a 4 foot neodesha? good looking snake......

Aside from the king (which is truly the single most magnificent snake species alive today) the Mambas are my favorite of the elapids.....the Dendroaspids deliberateness is well as unique as the Ophio's intelligence....

Bawb is right to caution you...captive animals learn that you do not pose a threat and after they age they really tend to stop hooding at all....I will try to get some pics up soon of some mambas, kings, snouteds, spitters, etc for you elap fans...

and I almost forgot....nope never kept Puff...LOL or anyother dragon, though I have had the honor on several occasions to hold young Komodos....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

God damn Croc what dont you have? I think its time for a full CrocKeeper collection list so we can all drool over it.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

pygo power has the baby king cobra, where you at pygo show your snake, bet he is cool!


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> God damn Croc what dont you have? I think its time for a full CrocKeeper collection list so we can all drool over it.


I've been waiting for this since he came back on the board.
Post a list with a picture of each species?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> God damn Croc what dont you have? I think its time for a full CrocKeeper collection list so we can all drool over it.


I've been waiting for this since he came back on the board.
Post a list with a picture of each species?
[/quote]

I think a pic of each species might be CRAZY. Croc has ALOT of different animals. A list would be cool though.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I used to post just family and genera in my signature....LOL and I had to adjust my sig as it was too big......

I keep Elapids (asian, african, australian, indonesian, north central and south american), Crotalids, Viperids, Atractaspids, Boids, Pythons, Colubrids, Iguanids, Agamids, Crocodilians, Skinks, Pygopogids, Varanids, Chelonians, and then we delve into TOO many Amphibians, Birds, and Mammals, then when you thought that was too much there are the marine and frssh water fish and invertebrates, insects, and arthropods.....and too my wifes dismay plants (inside and outside)......yes I know sounds like a zoological park...and frankly it could be, and the collection is more diverse than some...

Eventually we would like to do something along those lines until then it is a substantial privartecollection...and I point out NOT the largest by any means......perhaps it encompasses more of a few things than others but I know of many with larger collections.......seriously....

For example I do not own Hippos or Girraffes and hoof stock I generally avoid like the plague....

Any way....I will try to get a few photos posted here and there as time allows gang...


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

False water cobras, Hydrodynastes gigas, are interesting snakes. They are rear fanged venomous colubrids.

Here is an add on Kingsnake for some, here


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

You guys say these thing are intelligent, how so?


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

they know exactly what your gonna do next from what i hear and can predict your next move, i was warned not to get a cobra even thoug hi want one reallllly bad..... i may be wrong and correct me CK but i know they are smart and not for beginners or intermideates just experts and not even all!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

see herp intelligence thread for longer response.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

flyboy said:


> False water cobras, Hydrodynastes gigas, are interesting snakes. They are rear fanged venomous colubrids.
> 
> Here is an add on Kingsnake for some, here


These came to mind when I read this too. They look like cool snakes too! I do wonder how much reactions to their venom varies though, seems that if you're just the wrong person.... you might as well have been bit by a real cobra!

Also there are some rat snakes and Boiga species that expand their necks, but the cobras of course have this market cornered.


----------

